# Miracle Grow Organic Choice Garden Soil



## StrikingBettas (Dec 20, 2009)

I bought a bag and was planning on using this for my first NPT but now I'm not sure. It's got an NPK rating of .10-.05-.10 and is made of Peat, Composted Manure, and Poultry Litter. Should I try using this or should I get some generic topsoil or something else? I just don't want to have to restart the tank because I used the wrong soil. Also I'm planning on using Play Sand over the soil. How deep should I make it? Thanks for the help!


----------



## baos (Jul 3, 2009)

That soil is far better than other choices. You could go and get aquatic soil. Despite the NPT rating it will work well for you. If you get a bag without information on it, you could end up like me. I think my soil is pig waste mixed with many different woodchips from the sawmill floor. Also containing turpentine and antifungals.


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Apr 7, 2007)

I've used that soil with great success in the past. I used it in a 2.5gal nano as well as in a 60gal and had great results. I am planning to also use it in my 125 that I am now setting up.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

The composition of the soil scares me, but people have used it with success.

So do it, and lest us know how it works out.

Bill


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Diana Walstad herself uses Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix ... (note, POTTING mix, 0.1, 0.05, 0.05)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/70809-el-natural-experiment.html#post537162


----------



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

I use MGOC Potting mix. My friend used the garden mix. She did have a LOT more algae and cloudiness. However, that is now under control and she has WAY more growth than I do. Just make absolutely sure you have some floaters. That's what got hers under control. Frogbit loves her!


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

I had the same question, and ended up using the pre-soaked Miracle Gro with no problem: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/65917-choice-between-two-soils-how-keep.html

Agreed on making sure you have floating plants.


----------

